# tcb x ino pairing



## Jef Budgies (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi guys, i have a pair of albino and a pair grey tcb.. some friend told me that using both ino in breeding can affect their size.. so im planning to switch their pairs to grey tcb's.. is this a good pairing and cannot affect the size of their chicks? help me guys.. thank you in advance..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
Avian Association of Veterinarians

Before anyone answers questions regarding breeding, it is important we have more information from you so the best advice for your particular situation can be offered.

Why do you want to breed your budgies? Budgies are going to be much healthier and happier if they are not bred.
Have you owned budgies before or is this your first time?
Do you have any experience in breeding budgies?
How old are the budgies you currently have?
Do you know if they are related?
What conditioning diet have you been providing them?

An individual needs to have a good background in basic budgie care and then do extensive research into the proper breeding practices prior to making the decision to accept the responsibility of the commitment required for breeding responsibly and ethically.

Please provide the answers to the questions above.

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------

